# Fishing Tournament



## shoalwatercatpoc (Feb 9, 2010)

Slam and Jam Fishing Tournament and Concert. 
June 17&18 2011. contact Jay Soule @ 361 212 0012.
All Pro Seats go to Warriors Weekend.
Anyone wanting to Donation Contact
Jay or Connie Rowney 361 652 4677
:flag:

Note: this is not Tails and Tunes Tournament.
:texasflag


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats "proceeds" and "donate''


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Where is the tournament?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Thats "proceeds" and "donate''


lol..........:rotfl:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Probably get a better response if we knew where it was at....


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

my guess is poc.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> lol..........:rotfl:


i was gonna but didnt.....


----------

